# Just Building Mass Journal (Well atleast attempting to)



## I'm Trying (Feb 17, 2004)

Well here is my new log. I'll start out with my supps first.

Wake Up...
400mg Calcium
1000mg Vitamin C
Vit E 400mg
Max Muscle Max EFA (900mg Flax Seed oil. 400mg Wheat germ oil, 300 MG CLA, and 400mg EPO, 400mg Borage Seed Oil.)
Beverly International Multipak Daily Vitamin
Beverly International Joint Care

Pre Workout
Glyco Load (ON)
about 23g protein
Swole V2

Post Workout
BCAA 1000 (ON) 6 tabs
400mg  Calcium
1000mg Vit C
400iu Vit E
Plus Post Workout Shake

Lunch
Beverly International Joint Care

Dinner
Max Muscle Max EFA (900mg Flax Seed oil. 400mg Wheat germ oil, 300 MG CLA, and 400mg EPO, 400mg Borage Seed Oil.)

Before bed
ZMA

If I need to add anything please let me know.
Thanks Alot!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 17, 2004)

*Diet*

Here is my sample diet please yet again feel free to critique I need to possibly add more items but need some ideas, so if you can give me some tips please.

Meal One
Pancakes (1 cup oats, 10 egg whites, 1 yolk)
1 med. apple

Meal Two (postworkout)
Post workout shake (433 Calories, 4g fat, 50g carbs, 58 protein)
and Glutamine

Meal Three
7oz Chicken Breast
2 Med Potatoes
Large Salad (w/ Celery and Mushrooms)
Med. Apple

Meal Four
7oz Chicken Breast
2 Med Potatoes
Med Apple

Meal Five
5 oz Chicken Breast
Large Salad
1oz Dry roasted shelled p-nuts (no salt)

Meal Six 
Protein Drink.
(25g Protein and Glutamine)
Well this calculated was about 3100 calories, 53g fat (16%)
326g Carbs (37%) and 347g Protein (47%). My goal is 20/40/40 with about 3500 calories possibly bumping up to 4000 within the next month depending how this goes. I'm trying to eat as little sugar as possible (except what occurs naturally) and low sodium.
Well please give me any tips you may have.
Thanks again!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

I would move the Swole V2 to POST workout.  Try and consume it within 10 mins of finishing.  Remember not to pre mix it in liquid because creatine isnt stable in liquid form.  And drink shake within 20-30.  I would also move the BCAA's.  Maybe take 3 post workout and 3 before bed, or all before bed.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 17, 2004)

M-kay. That sounds good to me. Haven't used swole yet. Is it a two times a day supp?? Still awaiting my shipment of supps from 1fast400.

thanks PM!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

I take it once a day, but I use 2 scoops instead of one.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey PM do you have any advise on my diet?? I'll be subsituting proteins and carbs in and out but overall how does it look??
Thanks!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

Well, I am not too diet savy... Looks clean so you wont gain a bunch of fat so thats good.  Sorry I cant help you more, I am not very well educated in the diet area yet 

Gary(gwacaton?) or Atherjen(Jen) will probably be of more help.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2004)

With only 5 meals are you eating every 4 hours?  I would add another meal in there.  How long before bedtime is dinner?  You may nees something in you before you hit the sack to try and stay anabolic while you sleep.  I like cottage cheese (1lb before bed everynight)


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

I eat about 2 cups before bed... A Lb sounds like a shit load of cottage cheese! lol


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I eat about 2 cups before bed... A Lb sounds like a shit load of cottage cheese! lol



yeah, that is when I am dieting


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm,

your break down of nutrients is real close to mine .  Your calories are about 900 more than mine but if you are bulking you need more. 

I am not that educated in regards to diet , The success I have had I get from the BFFM manual and occasional input from others here on IM . 

If I'm not mistaken the principles in the BFFM manual could be used for bulking , just would require you to go hypo-caloric instead of calorie deficit.

Of course if you can get Jen to chime in then you would be set. There are others here who know their stuff but Jen seems to be the one sharing  the most. 

Good luck !


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> I'm,
> 
> your break down of nutrients is real close to mine .  Your calories are about 900 more than mine but if you are bulking you need more.
> ...



What is the BFFM Gary and do you have the link or have you given it to me before?? Yeah I'm not up there yet as far as diets but I'm trying to educate myself to get there.
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> With only 5 meals are you eating every 4 hours?  I would add another meal in there.  How long before bedtime is dinner?  You may nees something in you before you hit the sack to try and stay anabolic while you sleep.  I like cottage cheese (1lb before bed everynight)



Hey P-Funk thanks for stopping By!! Well dinner is about 5 hrs before I go to bed. I know I need to tweak my diet a little(or alot). I would appriciate any information I can get from people and advise also. If you could make some recommendations it would be well appriciated!!
Thanks Alot!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> What is the BFFM Gary and do you have the link or have you given it to me before?? Yeah I'm not up there yet as far as diets but I'm trying to educate myself to get there.
> Thanks!!



You are an Elite member so you have access to the free ebooks. 
go here then click on the link at the top of the page that says DOWNLOAD 16 EBOOKS , tHERE ARE AT LEAST 3 EBOOKS THER IN RE: MASS . 

Hmmmm I didn't see the burn the fat feed the muscle ebook. maybe that was something separate or limited time offer . Also on this page there is a offer for a free ebook that might come in handy later. It is on the left hand side under FREE NEWSLETTER.

*** eDIT*** THE bffm IS A SEPARATE DEAL,  Sorry but I feel it is worth the price. was to me anyway  here is the link


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I would move the Swole V2 to POST workout.  Try and consume it within 10 mins of finishing.  Remember not to pre mix it in liquid because creatine isnt stable in liquid form.  And drink shake within 20-30.  I would also move the BCAA's.  Maybe take 3 post workout and 3 before bed, or all before bed.



Do I just sccop the swole into my mouth then??


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I would move the Swole V2 to POST workout.  Try and consume it within 10 mins of finishing.  Remember not to pre mix it in liquid because creatine isnt stable in liquid form.



I don't think thats what he means. Go ahead an dmix it with water . Just don't mix it like 10 - 15 minutes before you plan on drinking it


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

Yea, Gary is right.  Just scoop the powder into a shaker.  Then once your done working out mix and drink.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 19, 2004)

I do that normally anyways. I never let it sit. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 22, 2004)

I just noticed this: 





> Location: Just Call Me Matthew


 Been wondering what your name is . 

So... Matthew, Have you officially started your bulk yet ? Haven't seen any diet and workout posted here yet. I think I am anxiuos to see your results as you are as I will probably try for some size as soon as I lose the fat I want to lose.

Gary


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 22, 2004)

Gary,
I will start tomorrow(Monday). I'm still tweaking a little bit and I still need to get some adj DB's still. I want to go check Play it Again SPorts and see what they have and maybe trade in what I have and see what I can get.(Don't know if it would be worth it though )
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> I just noticed this:  Been wondering what your name is .
> 
> So... Matthew, Have you officially started your bulk yet ? Haven't seen any diet and workout posted here yet. I think I am anxiuos to see your results as you are as I will probably try for some size as soon as I lose the fat I want to lose.
> ...




Just ebing cautious before I threw my name out there. I now know everyone here is a great bunch of people almost like friends so I figure I might as well share my name.
THanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> Gary,
> I will start tomorrow(Monday). I'm still tweaking a little bit and I still need to get some adj DB's still. I want to go check Play it Again SPorts and see what they have and maybe trade in what I have and see what I can get.(Don't know if it would be worth it though )
> Thanks!!



I thought I read that somewhere but wasn't sure. I bet you do great !  Good Luck !


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 23, 2004)

*Today is the Day!!*

Well today is the start of bulking. 
Height: 5'11.5"
Weight: 186
Body Fat: 14%

For now on I'll be posting everything in this journal for now in.
Thanks!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

Hey IT, good luck buddy


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks man!!! I will be doing my first w/o today for legs so we'll see how it goes!!!
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 23, 2004)

*2-23-04...*

2-24-04...
Well here is workout #1 on my new bulk plan...

First of all I think I screwed up with my post workout meal. I had 50g protein and 2 cups of oatmeal. I think I ate too much oatmeal with 600 calories, about 920calories total what do you all think? I think it was way overkill.

Well I worked out legs today...

Squats
135x8
170x8
180x8
195x4 (Failure, Personal Best)

SLDL
115x8
135x8
155x8
175x6 (Failure, Personal Best)

Leg Extensions
115x10
125x8
135x8
150x7 (Failure, Personal Best)

Leg Curls
70x8
85x8
95x8
105x4 (Failure, Personal Best)

Calf Raises (with 3 second pause at top)
30x15
40x15
40x15
40x15

I felt great!! Boosting up the carbs and calories has done wonders. Had alot more energy to boot! We'll see how tomorrow goes though. 
Please feel free to critique!
Thanks!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

Good work!  Overkill?  Your bulking 

Also what about doing less sets on light weight squats, and going heavy?  IE:
*Before*
Squats
135x8
170x8
180x8
195x4

*After*
135x8-10
180x6-8
195x....

And maybe even go heavier?

Just a suggestion Flex gave to me in my journal.  Now I squat way more than I used too.  Also hope to put on some good leg size


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 23, 2004)

Well I'll see about that. I'm still kinda gun shy doing really heavy squats. If I had a squat cage I would think different. I kinda want to perfect my squat form. I'm just increasing gradually and hopefully soon I'll be doing alot better. Thanks for the great tip PM!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

No squat rack?!?!  WTF are you using?  Got a pic?


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 23, 2004)

This is the set up I have...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

Does the bench slide out so you can squat?


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 23, 2004)

Yes it does. The Bench leaves that area and the Preacher curl rest comes off the bench too. I would just feel safer from injury if I did squats in a cage. Then I know if I'm lifting too much I can Drop it on the bars instead of on the ground and screwing up my garage floor.
Thanks!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2004)




----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 24, 2004)

What are you waiting for PM??


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2004)

Todays workout?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 24, 2004)

LOL Hey IT! how are things going?


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 24, 2004)

Writing it as we speak


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 24, 2004)

Check back in 5 min. please.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 24, 2004)

*2-24-04*

2-24-04...

Today was my Chest and Tri's (also a litmus test of sorts)

I was pissed earlier today. Went to go pick up my new set of weights and they were out (Big 5). I just made do today with what I had and did barbell flat, incline and decline. I really wish I had someone to spot me. I would make my gains jump up quicker , especially bench press.

Barbell Bench Press
135x8
150x8
155x8
170x7(Failure Wish I had spotter, but back to where I plateued)

Decline Barbell Bench
95x8
115x8
125x8
145x8 (Last one was a little tough and I was suprising how good I did this. Haven't used Barbell since High school, thus I believe this is a personal best. Will up this for sure next week.)

Incline BB Bench
115x8
125x8
135x8
145x5.5 (Failure. 1.5 reps closer to back to where I use to be.)

Incline Flyes
30x10
30x10
40x10
40x12 (failure, need doggone dumbells now  )

Bench Dips
10x10
10x10
10x10
25x10 (Last one almost didn't make to the top, could have been ugly)

V=Bar Press Down
40x10
50x10
60x6 (Failure)

Reverse Grip Press Down
10x10
15x7
20x5 (Failure)

Behold the power of more calories and carbs!!  I was pretty happy after this workout but not satisfied. I felt kind of Blah half way through we workout. I tried "GO" for a second time and it made me feel like crap! Won't use it to workout with anymore. I'll use it when I'm getting tired at work. Tomorrow is a light day (abs) but hopefully its onward and upwards!!

Thanks feel free to critique please!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2004)

Good job IT.  Thats list I sent you, search around for better prices.  I just grabbed the fastest search off of Yahoo.  Thats if you want to take all the shit that I do..  Im going broke though


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah seems like you drop alot on those. Are they all working well for you?? Does the ALA help with the swole alot?? I love the ON Pro. Best choc. tasting protein I've tried!! How much do you spend?? I'm around 150 to 200 per month. 
Thanks!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2004)

Yea close to what you spend.  I get some things at cost, so that saves me money.  I take the ALA from bulk(link I sent) because it has dextrose in it.  It is just a creatine transport.  I also put the glycerol fuel into the swole post w/o.
I am bigger and stronger than I have ever been.  I could also attribute that to a consistent diet though.  The most important supp is that Vibe, and the meta/thera/cyberplex.  I have never felt so good.  I take 1 oz. upon waking up(vibe), wait a bit then eat.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 24, 2004)

Well I might need to check that stuff out that Vibe and check to see if I can get it cheaper then what you get it and give it a try.
Thanks !!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 25, 2004)

Well went to the doctor for my check up and my weight on his scale is 192 lbs off 5lbs from my scale (187lbs). I guess I weigh more then I thought. But still about 14% bf. Oh well. Still that fact I lost my 40lbs from before cause I check the chart from when I seen him back in about mid september I weighed 230lbs. Today will be a light workout day (ABS) It good cause I need a light day. Work killed me last night/this morning.
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 26, 2004)

Well I'm a lazt a$$. Had a hard tiring night/morning at work. I slept too long so I won't be able to do my workout tonight before I go to work.  I'll bump my workouts down a day no problem. I'm thinking of moving my split around anyways as far as leg days and chest day. I'll do chest on Monday, Legs Tuesday, Abs Wed, Shoulders Thurs. and Back and Arms on Fri. 
What does everyone think about that???
Thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> Well I'm a lazt a$$. Had a hard tiring night/morning at work. I slept too long so I won't be able to do my workout tonight before I go to work.  I'll bump my workouts down a day no problem. I'm thinking of moving my split around anyways as far as leg days and chest day. I'll do chest on Monday, Legs Tuesday, Abs Wed, Shoulders Thurs. and Back and Arms on Fri.
> What does everyone think about that???
> Thanks!!


 Matthew, 
You lazy a$$ ! I can't beleive you !  J/K Are you changing your days around because of your work schedule ? Is the day at work that kicked your ass the same day every week? If not it won't do much good to change your days . just my .02

Gary


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 26, 2004)

Gary,
My logic behind this is to give me more of a rest between Chest and shoulders to give my deltoids more of a break. I don't know if it would be helpful or not. It's just a thought and I'll sleep on it more.
Thanks!!


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 27, 2004)

Hey PM do you think i can take a look at what supps you take?

IT- you seem to have a good grasp on things, we seem to have the same goals as of right now, and we are about the same size, I will be following your journal closely.

I read for bulking it is better to use heavier weights for less reps, I am now doing reps of 4-6, with weights I cant do the seventh time. Is what IT doing better or what ?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 27, 2004)

Okay...  I take(not including links this time  )
Vibe by Eniva
Metaplex/Theraplex/Cyberplex by body basics(synergy sport)
Glycerol infusion by sci fit
ALA by bulknutrition.com
Swole V2 by syntrax(on w/o days)
Micronized creatine monohydrate by Met-Rx(off days)
Whey protein isolate.  Check allthewhey.com or optimum's pro complex
glucoseamine chondroitin w/ MSG
Apex multi formua 3&4, 5
Flax seed oil

I think thats it 
Lower reps are for power.  Powerlifters do lower reps, BB do higher reps.  PL might be a lot stronger, but look how they look, and look how a BB looks.  I keep my reps in the 6-12 range.


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 1, 2004)

*2-27-04...*

2-27-04...
Here is my workout for Back and Biceps I did on Friday. My workout was decent but problem is I did it with no sleep so energy kinda went quick and didn't do forearms like I wanted/Intended on doing. Another problem I'm having I'm not getting that satisfying "Pump" in my Biceps lately in my last several Bicep workouts so I feel like I'm kinda getting no where. I might just do Biceps to start with this week and see how it plays out. Also Still waiting on the weights for my DBs.

Bent Over Rows
90x8
115x8
135x8
165x5 (failure, Personal Best by way far really pushed myself but paid for it later in the workout.)

Pull Downs to Front
80x8
90x8
95x8
115x4 (failure. PB)

Dumbell Row
30x10
30x10
40x10
40x10

Cambered Preacher Curls
60x8
60x8
65x8

Incline Dumbell Curls
25x8
25x8
30x7 (Failure)

Hammer Curls
25x8
25x8
30x7 (failure)

Please feel free to critique!!
Thanks!


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 1, 2004)

*2-28-04...*

2-28-04...

Here is my workout for Saturday...

Shoulders and Traps

Seated Barbell Press (Bench at 90 degree incline)
95x8
105x8
115x8
135x4 (Failure.) (man this hurt in a good way  )

Seated DB Press (Bench at 90 degrees)
30x8
30x8
40x8
40x8

Overhead Lat Raises
15x8
15x8
20x8
25x5 (failure)

Bent Over Lat Raises
10x8
15x8
15x8
20x6 (failure)

Barbell Shrugs
135x8
155x8
175x8
185x7 (failure, Personal Best)

Workout was pretty good. The only thing keeping me from doing more weight with the shrugs that my hands keep wanting to slip.

Please feel free to critique.
THanks!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 1, 2004)

are you going to failure on every set????????????? Im STILL seeing the same reps but diff weights.  
congrads on the Pr's!


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 1, 2004)

What am I doing wrong?   I need to still get the weights so I can do my db exercises to failure. Please let me know what I'm doing wrong. I would greatly appriciate it.
Thanks


----------



## atherjen (Mar 1, 2004)

hmmm dont act like that! you make me feel like a meanie now!  
sorry! hehe 
Im just wondering why you are at the different weights but same reps. which means to me that on the lighter weights with the same reps your not hitting failure, which you SHOULD BE (not on wamup sets though). 
I can understand with not having the heavier weights.


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 2, 2004)

*3-1-04*

3-1-04...

Legs Day.
Had to cut this workout short because my brother and his wife had their first kid (girl) and went to vist them at the hospital. Well here is what I got done.

Squats
135x8
170x8
180x8
195x5(Failure)

SLD
135x8
155x8
175x8
195x4 (Failure, Personal Best)

Leg Extentions
115x8
125x8
130x8
160x6 (failure PB)

Leg Curls
70x8
85x8

Please feel free to critique!!
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 2, 2004)

Jen, 
I looked at your journal, and let me see if I get this straight???
The heavier weight I do the less reps I do? Is this right? Then on the last set go til muscle failure? If that is right please let me know.
Thanks!!

P.S. I find it valuable to any information you and others give me in my journal and I always appriciate it alot!!
THanks !!


----------



## Monolith (Mar 2, 2004)

Squats are lookin good!


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks Monolith!! Also thanks for visiting. Please feel free to come back more often.
Thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> Jen,
> I looked at your journal, and let me see if I get this straight???
> The heavier weight I do the less reps I do? Is this right? Then on the last set go til muscle failure? If that is right please let me know.
> ...



Matthew,
I think Jen is trying to tell you to go to failure on evry set not just the last one.
If your first set is 8 reps use a weight you can only get 8 reps with. Then if your second set is 8 reps or 6 reps  you need to use an amount of weight that you can only do for those 8 or 6 reps.  Make sense ?  I'm not real good explaining sometimes


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 2, 2004)

Perfect I get it now. Will start tonight then.
Thanks Gary!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 2, 2004)

Thank you Gary!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2004)

wow !  I explained it well enough that you knew what I meant ?  There's hope for me yet . I look forward to seein the difference in your workouts now compared to the past ones


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 2, 2004)

Hey I'm Trying...

Try harder!  JK, random thoughts, don't mind the crazy girl!


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Hey I'm Trying...
> 
> Try harder!  JK, random thoughts, don't mind the crazy girl!



Yeah tell me about it!!
 Sometimes I feel like I'm just treading water!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 3, 2004)

*3-3-04...*

3-3-04 Workout for Chest and Tri's

Pretty good workout tiday except O.D. on the Glycoload preworkout. Made me feel like Shi! so I didn't do the whole workout as I liked to. But on the other hand I did do MOST of my workouts like Jen said to failure  . Also had some Personal Bests too.

Flat Bench
135x8
155x8
170x8
180x4(Failure, could have done one or two more with spotter. PB!)

Incline Bench
115x8
145x8 (This was my personal best through last week minus one rep. Funny thing is didn't even know I surpassed it until I logged it on my paper)
155x6
165x3 (Failure Personal Best)

Decline Bench
115x8
145x8
155x6
165x4 Failure PB)

V-Bar Pressdown
50x10
55x8
60x7

Nothing like the power of that great supplement. FOOD! I don't know if I can give credit to my diet or the Swole?

Thanks Please feel free to critique!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2004)

Matthew, 

You're doing great ! I can't believe how close your weights are to each other in the different bench presses.  I'm much stronger in the flat bench than i was in the incline/decline


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 3, 2004)

Is it a bad thing that all my benches are about the same?? I'm trying to bench as much as I can but they just happen to work out that way.
Thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> Is it a bad thing that all my benches are about the same?? I'm trying to bench as much as I can but they just happen to work out that way.
> Thanks!!



No, not a bad thing as far as i know. everybody is different. 
not to steal Jen's thunder but ... on flat bench (for example ), was 135 x 8 your warmup set? 155 x 8 was that to failure ?  if not I think Jen wants it to be . was 170 x 8 to failure ?  See where I headed ?  I think that s what Jen is trying to say. All sets should be to failure.

But you are progressing !


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 4, 2004)

You're right Gary I need to get better at going to failure just lately though I start with I weight I think I'm going to struggle at but then I can complete 8 reps. I need to set the bar higher I guess so to speak.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2004)

Not necissarily.  I always warm up with 135.  You could just cut out the 155, and go from 135 to 170, then go to 180-185 and im sure you will hit more reps.


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 4, 2004)

*3-4-04...*

Well today is kind of depressing. Its the 4th anniversary of my dad passing away. He died in a car accident when I was in the army. I was going out on a field training exercise (about 1.5 hour trip) when I got to camp the Battalion XO told me what happened, then I had to turn around a go back to base and get arrangements to fly to Cal. from Alaska. Its been a very hard four years cause I miss him greatly, cause we are both into sports bigtime (not the same teams except the Sac. Kings but we both like to make fun of each other about that).

Well back to my workout. Today I just did biceps cause my back is sore from work last night/this morning due to being cramped in some confined spaces. Also good news I got a call today for a position I put in for which would be a lateral move but I would work day shift and work 4 10 hour days a week so hopefully I get it. (No more graveyard hopefully)

St8 Standing Bar Curls
45x10
65x8
75x8
85x5 (failure)

Concentration Curls
20x8
25x6
30x6

Hammer Curls
25x8
30x8
40x4

Barbell Wrist curl
45x30
45x30

Reverse Wrist Curl
45x30
45x30

Please feel free to critique!!
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Not necissarily.  I always warm up with 135.  You could just cut out the 155, and go from 135 to 170, then go to 180-185 and im sure you will hit more reps.



I'll try that next week PM and see how that goes.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2004)

If you do end up hitting a few more reps, might want to make 180-185 2 sets instead of one.


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 4, 2004)

Ok


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 4, 2004)

I might need to go back on my Max muscle Nitro. I still have about a half of bottle left but lately I havent been taking it and I've been really sore the day after a workout when before I wasn't that sore at all. Any body else ever ran into this??


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2004)

Could be because your going to failure, and lifting more now


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Not necissarily.  I always warm up with 135.  You could just cut out the 155, and go from 135 to 170, then go to 180-185 and im sure you will hit more reps.



Matthew , 
PreMier suggested this to me a week or so ago and it makes a difference. Try it 

Sorry to hear about your dad. I can't imagine what its like.  Good luck on the possible job change ! 

your workouts are coming along nicely


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Could be because your going to failure, and lifting more now



That could be a possibility but I guess what the hell might as well kill the bottle anywayz huh??


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Matthew ,
> PreMier suggested this to me a week or so ago and it makes a difference. Try it
> 
> ...




Thanks Gary


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2004)

Yup, use it if ya have it.  I notice a BIG difference in soreness when I go off of creatine.


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 4, 2004)

Yeah nothing to lose


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 4, 2004)

Well tomorrow morning I leave for phoenix so I won't be posting until probably tuesday. Won't have a chance to really lift weights but the hotel I'm staying at has some cardio machines ie bike, stair stepper and tredmill so I'll take full advantage of that or I'll just veg haven't decided yet.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

I was about to as where in the hell you disappeared to...


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey Matthew,
Did your dumb bells ever come in ?


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Hey Matthew,
> Did your dumb bells ever come in ?



No not yet. I might have to bite the ol' bullet and get the ones from Walmart. The ones at BIG 5 were such a great deal though.
 
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 11, 2004)

*3-10-2004...*

3-10-2004...
Here is the workout for Wed.
Chest and Triceps.

Today I did close hand bench to burn those triceps and boy did it work. The question I have how often should I do this? Should I do it for a stretch of a couple of weeks or do it every couple of weeks?? Thanks for the answer in advance.

Close Grip Bench
95x10
115x8
145x8
165x7 (Didn't have a gauge to how much failure would be for me with this exercise but will fix it next time!!) (Also I think I had my grip too close cause it kinda put a strain on my wrists which hurt me later on in the other benching exercises)

Incline Bench
115x8
155x7
165x4
170x3

Decline Bench
115x8
145x8
155x4
160x3
 (For incline and decline, triceps were burned out from close grip bench.)

Dips
Body Weight+ 10x10
Body Weight+ 10x10
Body Weight+ 10X10
Body Weight+ 25x10 (Almost didn't reach the 10th rep)

V-Bar Pressdown
50x10
55x6
60x4

Like I said above I burned the hell out of my triceps with the close grip bench which kinda hurt my lifts the rest of the way but maybe they will improve next week.

Please feel free to critique!!
Thanks!!


----------



## Monolith (Mar 11, 2004)

Lookin good bud. 

Next week try hitting your chest first, then triceps.  It's hard as hell to hit your chest if your triceps are already burnt.

You might want to try using the smith machine for your CG bench, too (i know, everyones favorite machine to hate).  You can load up a bit more weight and use a slightly closer grip because you dont have to worry about balancing the weight, which becomes doubly hard with the close grip.  Shouldnt be as bad on your wrists, either.  Dont need to worry about guaging failure on a smith machine, either.


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Lookin good bud.
> 
> Next week try hitting your chest first, then triceps.  It's hard as hell to hit your chest if your triceps are already burnt.
> ...



Great idea Monolith but the problem is I lift in my garage. I'm hoping to join a gym within the next 6 months so I will keep this in mind. Next time I decide to do close grip at home I'll do them after incline and decline bench.
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 11, 2004)

Didn't workout today. Woke up and felt like crap. The room was spinning and I've been really dizzy. Still made it here to work though. Will hopefully workout on Friday.
Thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> Didn't workout today. Woke up and felt like crap. The room was spinning and I've been really dizzy. Still made it here to work though. Will hopefully workout on Friday.
> Thanks!!




Dont' you hate it when that happens !  Take two aspirins, drink plenty of fluids , get some rest.   That will be $45  please !


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Dont' you hate it when that happens !  Take two aspirins, drink plenty of fluids , get some rest.   That will be $45  please !



Thanks, check is in the mail

I've been feeling better as the night has gone on still feeling kind of out of it but luckly I've been a desk jockey all night long and didn't have to do any strenous work.
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 14, 2004)

Got my set of adj. dbs!! Now I can get with the heavier db program!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 14, 2004)

WAHOO!!  Im glad to hear that!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 14, 2004)

Alright Matthew !  

Time to kick arse now !


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 14, 2004)

Thank y'all. Hey Jen cute Avi I like it better then the old one. I like the moving Avies.
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 14, 2004)

Well the last several days I've felt like CRAP!! I've felt dizzy, I've had NO energy and no appitite. I don't know if I caught some flu/cold or what. I know its nothing I'm taking. Feeling a little better right now as I type this but we'll see tomorrow.

I have a couple of questions I need answered for this week. I'm going to start using Omega 3-6-9 softgels 1000mg from NOW nutrition and was curious how many I should take per day. I was thinking 2 in the morning and 2 at night. Do I need more then this?? Also should I drop the declines for awhile since I want a bigger, stout chest and do declines once per month instead of weekly??

Thanks Alot!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> Well the last several days I've felt like CRAP!! I've felt dizzy, I've had NO energy and no appitite. I don't know if I caught some flu/cold or what. I know its nothing I'm taking. Feeling a little better right now as I type this but we'll see tomorrow.
> 
> I have a couple of questions I need answered for this week. I'm going to start using Omega 3-6-9 softgels 1000mg from NOW nutrition and was curious how many I should take per day. I was thinking 2 in the morning and 2 at night. Do I need more then this?? Also should I drop the declines for awhile since I want a bigger, stout chest and do declines once per month instead of weekly??
> ...



Im sorry to hear that you havent been feeling well. Perhaps it is just some bug that you caught. take the time to get the adequat rest needed and try to eat when you can. 

yes you will need more than 4 caps per day. aim for 10. 
and YES defintly drop the declines and swap for incline or flat bench.


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Im sorry to hear that you havent been feeling well. Perhaps it is just some bug that you caught. take the time to get the adequat rest needed and try to eat when you can.
> 
> yes you will need more than 4 caps per day. aim for 10.
> and YES defintly drop the declines and swap for incline or flat bench.



Jen,
WOW ten per day!! Do I take 5 in morn and 5 in eve?? I've been doing all 3 lately but I'll drop Declines then.
Thanks!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2004)

Take a few at every meal.  Evenly spaced throughout the day.

I hate monkeys...


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks PM. The Fish caps I have has ALA in them also. If I remember right it has 1000mg in it also. Which means no need to supplement in the R-ALA I bought then huh??
Thanks!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2004)

ALA and r-ALA act as a creatine transport.  It wont hurt to take a capsule or two post w/o with your creatine.  If ya already have it, use it.


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 15, 2004)

Well I'm taking my Swole when I wake up and 12 hrs later (4am) and I work out about 6:00pm will that do me any good??
Thanks!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2004)

Huh?  You mean your not taking ANY creatine post workout?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 16, 2004)

IT- no no no those fish caps dont have alpha lipoic acid in them .. then have alpha LINEOLIC acid in them (a healthy fat source). 
its a totally different area. 
you still need the lipoic acid (ALA or r-ALA). 

and have that creatine POST workout, not at 4pm.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2004)

Does that monkey not have arms, or legs...


----------



## atherjen (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Does that monkey not have arms, or legs...



listen here mister cartoon superhero ..leave me and my monkey alone!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> listen here mister cartoon superhero ..leave me and my monkey alone!!!




Now now... calm down...  Its a simple question


----------



## atherjen (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Now now... calm down...  Its a simple question




well clearly you can see that he has legs, and his arms are crossed in front of him! 

I think that your superhero starman needs some more air injected in his head!  
HEHEHEHEHE


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> well clearly you can see that he has legs, and his arms are crossed in front of him!
> 
> I think that your superhero starman needs some more air injected in his head!
> HEHEHEHEHE



Well, I see actual arms, but they lead to feet!  So it is missing something.

Your just jealous America has a superhero!  I found this on the forum...  It looks like a little kid from Canada, jus check his shirt.  http://pya.cc/pyaimg/pimg.php?imgid=3207


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 16, 2004)




----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 16, 2004)

Ok I'll take addition R-ALA have the stuff anyways. 
Thanks!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2004)

Take the R-ALA post workout with your swole.  Prob about 2 caps.  It helps transport the creatine.

Some will tell you to take a bunch during the day also.  But I personally dont find that necissary.


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 16, 2004)

*3-16-2004..*

3-16-2004...
Here is my workout for today.

Well finally got back to the gym today after finally getting my Explorer fixed... Oh wait I'm getting confused now with PM's journal. Just kidding Pm.

Well I've been kinda sick last week so now I'm over it and back to busting my ass!!
Chest/ Tris

Flat Bench 
135x8
165x8
180x6
190x4 (Personal best!!) My goal for these is 225x4or6 by June 16th 2004 (Can it be done?? We'll see )

Incline DB Bench
40x10
50x8
50x8
60x6 (First time using the adj DB. Kinda ackward but hopefully I'll get use to it.)

Incline Flyes
30x10
40x10
40x8
50x6 (Was getting really tired here and my garage was hot as hell inside it. Need to get more fans!!)

Bench Dips
BW+10x10
BW+10x10
BW+25x10
BW+25X10 (it seems like I'm using an awful lot of deltoid with this. Am  I doing something wrong??)

V-Bar Pressdown
50x10
55x8
65x6

Pretty good workout. Weight all went up we'll see how the rest of the week goes!!
Please feel free to critique!!
Thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: 3-16-2004..*



> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> 3-16-2004...
> Here is my workout for today.
> 
> ...



Wow !  Kickin' ass now !  great job on the bench press  
Not sure about your dips, I think I read somewhere that if you lean forward it works the chest more and if you stay more upright it works the tri's more.

Good looking workout as far as numbers go.  60 lb dumb bells ! WOW !


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 19, 2004)

Hey Matthew, 

Where ya been ?  Ya ok ?


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 20, 2004)

Yeah I'm Ok. Haven't had time to log on as much the last several days.
Thanks!


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 20, 2004)

*3-19-04*

Here is workout for 3-19-04...

Back and Arms

Bent Over Rows
115x8
145x8
155x6
165x4

Pull Downs to Front
85x8
90x8
100x6
110x6

Dumbell Rows
30x10
40x10
50x8
50x8

Straight Bar Curl
65x8
85x6
90x4

Incline Dumbell Curls
25x8
25x8
30x6

Hammer Curls
25x8
30x8
40x4

BB Wrist Curl
45x30
45x30

Reverse Wrist Curl
45x30
45x30

Workout was O.K. considering I was tired. I've been very busy lately so my normal days have been really messed around.  I start Softball on Wed. and can't wait!!
Thanks


----------



## atherjen (Mar 21, 2004)

Workout looks great!!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Jen!! Problem is I'm trying to bulk but have only gained about 1 lb in a month. Well I guess it might not have helped being sick though. Still my weights have gone up but I can't really notice any muscle growth. I'm kinda dissapointed. But I guess if I continue to work hard it will come.
Thanks!!


----------



## Monolith (Mar 22, 2004)

Dang, you're gettin strong quick man.  Very nice work.

Are you on a specific type of bulking diet, or just "EATIN LOTS"?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> Thanks Jen!! Problem is I'm trying to bulk but have only gained about 1 lb in a month. Well I guess it might not have helped being sick though. Still my weights have gone up but I can't really notice any muscle growth. I'm kinda dissapointed. But I guess if I continue to work hard it will come.
> Thanks!!



Not to mention you are probably loosing fat and gaining muscle.  Keep it up, as long s your natural gains come slow


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Dang, you're gettin strong quick man.  Very nice work.
> 
> Are you on a specific type of bulking diet, or just "EATIN LOTS"?



Thanks Monolith!!
My bulking consists of a pretty clean diet. Sugar and unhealthy fats are what I'm trying to stay away from. About 3000 cals a day broken up 20/40/40. Though the last week or so my appitite sucks.
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 23, 2004)

*3-22-2004 The Start of Adenergy...*

3-22-04...
Today I started ON's Adenergy for shits and giggles. I cycled off Swole v2 (stopped it 1 week ago) and still consuming about 3000 cals or so. The only supps I'm taking is Glutamine, Joint Care, ZMA, and BCCA's. Along of course the Fish oil pills. Weekly split will stay about the same as far as exercises but workouts itself might change due to that I'm playing softball on Wed night. 

Monday- Chest/ Tris
Tuesday- Legs
Wed- Abs/Off/Softball
Thursday-Back/Biceps
Fri-Shoulders/Traps

Thanks!!

P.S. forgot to add I weigh now 192 lbs and about 15% body fat give or take.


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 23, 2004)

*3-22-04*

3-22-04 Workout...
Chest

Well my time was really limited tonight due to circumstances out of my hands I was only able to do chest... i'll do isolations on triceps on Tuesday.

Barbell Bench Press
135x8
170x8
180x5
190x5 (one more rep then last week, also Personal Best. I will use this as my 3rd set next week and try 200lbs and we'll see how that works.)

Incline Bench
40x10
50x8
50x8
60x7

Incline Flyes
30x10
40x10
40x8
50x8

Still waaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy too early to report on anything with the Adenergy but noticed maybe a little more awareness and pumped up feeling but was probably all in my head!!

Please feel free to critique!!
THanks!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2004)

Damn... Your gaining strength fast!  I better get my ass in gear


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 28, 2004)

Damn this sucks!! The last several days I've had no energy. I've just been downright lazy. I need to kick myself in the butt and get going. I only worked out one day last week and played softball. Is my graveyard shift getting to me??


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2004)

Damn that sucks.  Graveyard is the absolute shits!!!  I work from 2:30-11:30 and that fucking blows.  I couldnt even imagine working nights like you do


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 29, 2004)

Yes it does. Lately my energy has been in the gutter. I want to work out but I'm worried my work will suffer later on in the night.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2004)

Are you on any new supps?


----------



## Monolith (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> Yes it does. Lately my energy has been in the gutter. I want to work out but I'm worried my work will suffer later on in the night.



Have you got the budget for any added supplements?  There's a ton of different stuff you could use... off the top of my head, Avant's HEAT sounds like it would be ideal for ya.  Barring that, just something like ALCAR and choline would be good.  It can enhance your concentration (best way i can describe it)... might be one way of overcoming that drained feeling once you get to work.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey  Matthew, 

Whats the deal ?  I 've been gone a week and I only see one workout posted during that time?


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Are you on any new supps?



No nothing new. Except  I used Adenergy for a couple of days but haven't used any for about 4 to 5 days.


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Have you got the budget for any added supplements?  There's a ton of different stuff you could use... off the top of my head, Avant's HEAT sounds like it would be ideal for ya.  Barring that, just something like ALCAR and choline would be good.  It can enhance your concentration (best way i can describe it)... might be one way of overcoming that drained feeling once you get to work.



Thanks Monolith I look into that


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Hey  Matthew,
> 
> Whats the deal ?  I 've been gone a week and I only see one workout posted during that time?



Lately my energy has sucked and I've had no energy at all to work out plus go to work.
Thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 2, 2004)

How's it going man? 

TGIF !!!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 2, 2004)

I was about to bump this too...

Maybe I am missing something, did they shift you from days to nights?  Or are you just tired all of a sudden?


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm going for it again on Monday. I think my shift has caught up to me all of the sudden. I'm thinking of starting a new journal or keep this one. I'm still "bulking" so I might as well keep this one. Don't know I'll make up my mind though.
Thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 5, 2004)

Matthew,

I swiped this from Jen's journal for you . LOL

 yates rows is a varitation of a bb row. 
http://www.muscle101.com/images/bbrows_demo.gif

TGIM !!!!!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 5, 2004)

Cool Thanks Gary!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 5, 2004)

DSL is great !  Only took a minute to find it .


----------



## atherjen (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Matthew,
> 
> I swiped this from Jen's journal for you . LOL
> ...




 Thanks Gary! 
my dial up is a pain too!


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 5, 2004)

*4-5-04*

4-5-04...
Starting today I'm stacking Swolev2 and Syntrax Nitrous.
Finally I had the energy to workout today!!! I did chest and triceps.

BB Flat Bench
135x8
155x8
175x7
185x4

DB Incline
40x8
50x8
55x8
60x8

Incline Flyes
30x8
40x8
40x8
50x8

Bench Dips
BWx10
BW+10x10
BW+25x10

V-Bar Press Down
50x10
55x8
60x6

Good workout overall!! I'm suprised my strength is still right about where it was two weeks ago. I didn't push myself too hard and kind of took it easy to get back into the swing of things. Can't wait to kick some ass next week!!!! The stack is too early to tell so I'll update as time goes on.

Please feel free to critique!!
Thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey , 
Good to see you're back at it !  feels good doesn't it !  Nice workout.


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Hey ,
> Good to see you're back at it !  feels good doesn't it !  Nice workout.



Oh hell yeah!! It did feel good. Just wished I did more weight, shouldn't of felt so cautious. What do you think if I did my workout rotation Two on Two off Two on one off?? Would that put me at a disadvantage at all. It would look like this...

Sunday: Legs
Monday: Chest/Tris
Tuesday: off
Wed: Softball Night/ Abs
Thursday: Back/ Biceps
Friday: Shoulders
Sat: Off

The reason being since I have softball Wed night I take Tuesday night off so I'm not that sore for that day. But really Wed is not a day off since I'm running around and being active.
Thanks!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

looks like a good split to me!! and great workout!


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> looks like a good split to me!! and great workout!



Thanks Jen!! This will be my new split starting next week.


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 7, 2004)

Well today was Wed. softball day and we got our asses handed to us. We lost 18 to 3. Our defense sucked and I commited one error. So I wasn't too pleased today.  Oh well we can win the rest of our games and get them back in the playoffs.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2004)

Sure ya can...


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 8, 2004)

Ya best believe we will. I'm pissed!! I f-ing hate losing. I know its "just for fun" but losing to me was never fun.


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 8, 2004)

*4-8-04...*

4-8-04...
Here is today's workout...

Back and Biceps

Bent Over Rows
115x8
145x8
155x6
165x4

Pull Downs to Fronts
90x8
100x6
110x6

DB Rows
30x10
40x10
50x8
50x8

Straight Bar Curls 
65x8
85x8
90x6

Concentration Curls
20x8
25x8
30x6

Hammer Curls
25x8
30x8
40x7

BB Wrist Curl
45x35 
45x30

Reverse Wrist Curl
45x35
45x30

Ok workout overall, can't wait until these next two weeks are over, the stress and stuff is hurting my workouts. I have a court hearing with my ex wife next week over custody of my 2 kids and we've been going at it for over a year. Next Tuesday is the hearing in Phoenix. After that its time to get serious and lift like a m-fer. I've been in a crappy mood as this comes closer cause this has been a long time coming...
Please feel free to critique 
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 8, 2004)

P.S. In two weeks I'll rededicate myself and start a new journal. i've also been eating like sh!t lately from the stress and anger I've been having the last week and a half. I've spent about 30,000 dollars on this sh!t and I'm sick and tired of it. Hopefully the judge will make her ass pay me back. Well thanks again!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2004)

Good luck with that hearing.


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks PM!! Can't wait until this phase is over. I know she will be a pain until my kids are 18 (they are 6 and 4 now) so its going to be a long time.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2004)

Thats too bad you guys cant get along.  When my parents divorved(I was 3) they were still kinda friends.  It was nice, because I got to see my dad every other weekend growing up.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> P.S. In two weeks I'll rededicate myself and start a new journal. i've also been eating like sh!t lately from the stress and anger I've been having the last week and a half. I've spent about 30,000 dollars on this sh!t and I'm sick and tired of it. Hopefully the judge will make her ass pay me back. Well thanks again!!



 

I know how hard it is for ya... my mom does a lot of family law, divorces and such.  Some of the stories she tells... 

Nice bent rows btw.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 8, 2004)

Workouts are looking good man. Good luck building mass, I know how tough it can be at times. What is your diet like? And are you currently taking any supplements?


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Thats too bad you guys cant get along.  When my parents divorved(I was 3) they were still kinda friends.  It was nice, because I got to see my dad every other weekend growing up.



It would be nice if we could for the kids sake but in her eyes all she wants me to do is pay child support etc.. and have nothing else to do with their lives. She kept them already away from me for three years and have talked extremely bad about me all this time. Trust me I wish we could get along but that is why I divorced her she is an immature you know what. Wish I never married her but I have no regrets of my two kids. Maybe I'll post pics of them soon.
Thanks!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Workouts are looking good man. Good luck building mass, I know how tough it can be at times. What is your diet like? And are you currently taking any supplements?




Right now it's like Sh!t. I'm eating alot of junk (ie. mainly cookies and KFC Honey BBQ wings ) I'm trying not to eat sugar (unnatural). The Sunday after Easter I'm going to start over again and become VERY strict on myself again. I'll start a new journal when I do so be sure to check that one out Mike. I'll post diet and supp info along with workout logs.
Thanks ALot


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> Thanks PM!! Can't wait until this phase is over. I know she will be a pain until my kids are 18 (they are 6 and 4 now) so its going to be a long time.



Matthew ,

been there done that . Hope it all works out for you and your kids !  Hang in there man !


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 9, 2004)

Damn man, sorry to hear that. I have been in your position before. I have always battled with binging myself. Basically just pigging out all day on high-sugar high-fat foods. Lately though I have been getting better, even though it's still definitely tough. 

Hope to see that you do a lot better after Easter man, I am definitely looking forward to seeing your new journal.


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 9, 2004)

Gary- Thanks I hope so too.

Mike- I can't wait either I'm coming up with some catchy names for it


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 9, 2004)

Work out for 4-9-04...

Well looking at myself in the mirror my eating binge has gotten me some f-ing fat big time and feeling hella flabby. This SUCKS!! I just want to get through next week and start kicking some ass. Well here is my workout...

Seated Barbell Press
95x8
115x8
135x8
145x3 (Failure)

Seated DB Press
30x8
40x8
50x8
55x5

Overhead Lat Raises
15x8
20x8
20x8
25x6

Barbell Shrugs
135x8
155x8
185x8
195x5

I guess pretty good workout considering it was hotter then hell in my garage. I felt like I was in a sauna. Well for now on no more mid afternoon workouts just at night. Also I was suprised that I still threw up personal bests in all of my exercises!!
Please feel free to critique!!
Thanks!!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 9, 2004)

Dang, nice bb press man. 

You ever try them standing?  After i saw P-funk and Jen using them, i thought id give em a whirl... they rock.


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 10, 2004)

Saw that too. I'll do that when I start the new Journal. Thanks Alot!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 11, 2004)

*4-11-04*

4-11-04...
Today I did Chest and Tri's. Won't have another chance to work out since I leave for Phoenix Monday morning for my court case on Tuesday. Wish me luck. It looks like everything should fall in my favor as long as the judge looks at it correctly because all of the evidence is stacked against my ex. If anyone wants to get married while they are young please come talk to me so I can change your mind! It's better to wait when you are older and wiser which I wish I did.

Chest/Tris...

BB Bench
135x8
175x8
190x5
200x2 ( Wanted to try this out thought I could get three but I couldn't. Would help if I had a spotter  )
185x6

Incline DB Press
40x10
50x8
60x8
70x5

Incline Flyes
30x10
40x8
50x8
55x6

Bench Dips
10x10
25x10
25x10

Rope Press Down
50x10
55x8
60x6

Overall O.K. workout. Just have alot on my mind for the next couple of days. Kinda stressing out, just can't wait til I can relax and sleep somewhat normal again and just start putting on tons of muscle!!  I think for a while I might just do DB presses and maybe that will boost my bench quicker especially having no spotter which sucks. Well wish me luck in Phoenix!!!
Thanks!! 

P.S. As always feel free to critique my w/o!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2004)

good job on the bench press !  Hell the whole workout looks good !

Good luck in Phoenix !


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 14, 2004)

Well I'm BACK!! Did pretty good in Phoenix too   . I'll spare the details but I pretty much got what I wanted and the ex pretty much got ZIP. The funniest thing was the fact she wasn't suppose to do her taxes yet, I filed an extension, well she filed anyways, but the judge ordered her to redo her taxes and I get to claim both kids for the 2003 tax year!! It suppose to alternate 2 on odd years and one on even years. Also child support got lowered to, which she also was pissed about because she expected more.

Well I have softball tonight so no workout but I'll start again tomorrow and new Journal starts monday!! I need to figure out a new temp. diet so I can burn off the fat I've gained from bingeing and not eating clean. If anyone has any suggestions please help me out. I'm still going to bulk just wanna get the fat back down a little.
Thanks Alot!!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> good job on the bench press !  Hell the whole workout looks good !
> 
> Good luck in Phoenix !




Thanks Gary!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> Well I'm BACK!! Did pretty good in Phoenix too   . I'll spare the details but I pretty much got what I wanted and the ex pretty much got ZIP. The funniest thing was the fact she wasn't suppose to do her taxes yet, I filed an extension, well she filed anyways, but the judge ordered her to redo her taxes and I get to claim both kids for the 2003 tax year!! It suppose to alternate 2 on odd years and one on even years. Also child support got lowered to, which she also was pissed about because she expected more.
> 
> Well I have softball tonight so no workout but I'll start again tomorrow and new Journal starts monday!! I need to figure out a new temp. diet so I can burn off the fat I've gained from bingeing and not eating clean. If anyone has any suggestions please help me out. I'm still going to bulk just wanna get the fat back down a little.
> Thanks Alot!!!



Congrats !  And welcome back !  Now get to work !


----------



## Monolith (Apr 14, 2004)

Good to hear about your day in court. 

Now get your ass back in the gym.


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 14, 2004)

Yup can't wait to start back!! I'm thinking of using my supply of 1ad/4ad that I have been sitting on. Since I have no more forseen court appearences and things like that.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 16, 2004)

TGIF !!!!!!!!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 16, 2004)

Yup. Accidently left my journal at home so I have nothing to update tonight/ this morning. Sunday night NEW journal!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

Cool.  Provide a link in here, because I get lost...


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 16, 2004)

No prob man.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 16, 2004)

> Seated Barbell Press
> 95x8
> 115x8
> 135x8
> ...


Nice strength IT!  

I didn't realize what kinds of weights you were throwing around. What are your stats again bro, sorry. Also man, what is your first name? I never know what to call you, lol, I feel kinda' dumb saying "I'm Trying" all the time. Looking forward to seeing how you do with the S1+.


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 17, 2004)

Mike,
I'll start tomorrow with stats and introduction of my first name. Haven't really thrown it around yet but I'll post it tomorrow. Thanks for the praise for the weights. I feel I'm incredibly weak compared to everyone else here, but with hard work I'll catch up. 
Thanks!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 17, 2004)

Your doing great IT- your making super improvments with your training


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I'm Trying *_
> Mike,
> I'll start tomorrow with stats and introduction of my first name. Haven't really thrown it around yet but I'll post it tomorrow. Thanks for the praise for the weights. I feel I'm incredibly weak compared to everyone else here, but with hard work I'll catch up.
> Thanks!!



Ditto on what Jen said !  Looking forward to your new journal !


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks Jen and Gary!! I'm writing the intro and stuff as we speak!!
Thanks!!


----------

